# Bird Poop Poisonous?? Answer NOW!!!



## Pinky Gold

I have this budgerigar, and I'm moving in with my friend in college, and the landlord (not my friend, my friend love birds.) said bird poop is poisonous, and told me I can't move in. Is it true?? If it is poisonous, why haven't the people with birds die or suffer from the poison yet??


----------



## Pidgey

In some respects, all poop is poisonous although human poop is some of the most poisonous, if you're going to go that route. Poop's like this: it's food for lower orders. That is, what's left is digestible to algae, plankton, some bacteria... in short, for single-celled organisms. Some of those single-celled organisms are detrimental to us, especially in high numbers. But, usually, it's not a significant factor in dry conditions. Poop is one of the things that we like to put on farmland to make it richer, though, so it'll grow more product. In that respect, birds pooping on our soil is actually good for us--it's part of the circle of life.

But, no, bird poop isn't particularly poisonous per se, but it is kinda' crappy.

Pidgey


----------



## Pinky Gold

Thanks for answering, I'm showing this stupid landlord this message right now!!


----------



## Steelers Army

*I agree with Pidgey*

I bet you that the landlord just dont like the idea of, you having pigeon in the house, of course pigeon poops are poisonous (all poops are), who in the right mind will eat pigeon poop anyway, Pinky Gold ask him if he knows someone actually died and seen someone eating the pigeon poop, I personally deals and cleans my loft every single day, and if Im not going to wash my hands after cleaning I'll GET SICK , thats another person who I think hate pigeons...Its a free country so I say that landlord is a narrow minded person, dumb freak...I dont think thats a violation in this site to criticized someone who doesnt know nothing about pigeons, dang common sense... I hate to say that my mom is a landlord too but I do educate her about this things...


----------



## JGregg

Why not move to a location that allows pets?


----------



## feralpigeon

Or, if your bird resides mostly in a cage ( that is of course, cleaned regularly) and just gets some 'free flight time', you could promise to have the free flight time in a 'bird flight suit' which catches the poops for you so they don't 'free fall'. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking

Eating poop is not necessarily a bunch of crap, though.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15479


----------



## mustlovedogs

Well hopefuly no ones planning on eating it, but lets look over somethings.We poop and many grose puppies dont wash there hands.We use poo to help our food that we eat grow better.Farms have birds, all birds poop, farmers are still alive.I think either you landlord is falling for a wives tale like red ladybugs killing you if u touch them or he just wants to find an excuse not to let u have a bird.


----------



## kittypaws

OMG - its a budgie for goodness sake....... A tiny little bird, which I guess will be pooping in its cage. 

My friend who is very anxious about germs and things has a budgie and a little baby and I have never heard her freak out over budgie poops - as long as with everything, hands are washed after touching poop, there is no problem.

Your landlord is obviously trying to find an excuse about not letting you stay there or he is very ignorant.... 

Tania x


----------



## elvis_911

lol budgie poop is nothing probably the cleanest animal i have ever had and if this poop was so poisonous why do they sell thoasands of them every day? and its a common first pet for kids too.


----------



## KIPPY

i believe dog poop can be poisonous too, if you eat it. dogs can be more of a hazard to children then birds (waste/saliva). so this guy doesn't allow dogs either.
i'm not knock'n dogs, i 'm a dog person. i just get tired of these people and their bullpoop about birds. 
the way i see it if you have a unclean environment anything can be a problem even humans. you have greater odds of catching something just talking to your landlord then a parakeet. 
he's a whack job tell him to go away.


----------



## RoosterBoy

I would you this system , the poop goes down the drain, you your landlord and birds will never be in contact with the dropping. 
The screan mesh will allow the birds to walk on ,while allowing the poop to slip through, I personally recomend this this 
system for anyone taking their Pigeons back to their college dorm.

Just use a pressure washer on it daily and hook it up to your drain pipe,all your troubles will go directly down the drain.

Gud Luck Roosterboy
P.S. "Pigeons make Good House Pets"


----------



## naturegirl

Hi Rooster boy 
Sounds like your landlord is a complete idiot from hell. Tell him too for me it is too bad he hates birds so much because if it wasn't for the birds he wouldn't have any plants around and grasses etc, When I bird poos it actually spreads different plants around. Tell him to get on here once and get educated about birds I am sure we could tell him a few things or 2. I am sorry you have such a crummy landlord but somewhere down the line before you ever came along someone ruin it for anyone wanting a pet because they didn't take care of it. 

Cindy


----------

